# 60D - is there a remote control that I can half press to focus?



## omar (May 31, 2013)

I've bought a manual control and a remote control for my 60D
The manual control - it's just a way to click to take a shot
What I want is to press half way and focus and then press all the way to take the pic

I haven't tried the remote - I assume it's the same

Or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks


Omar


----------



## wickidwombat (May 31, 2013)

yeah the cheap ebay ones do

something like this
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Pixel-RC-201-N3-Shutter-Remotes-Cable-Release-For-Canon-5D-5DII-40D-50D-7D-1DS-/150866462107?pt=AU_Cameras_Photographic_Accessories&hash=item232057859b


----------



## omar (May 31, 2013)

@wickidwombat, thanks. i wasn't wise enough to know that i needed to read the text and see if it gave "can be pressed halfway for auto-focus"

i'll have to order another one


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 31, 2013)

What did you buy? Most remote controllers allow the half press function. There are a ton of wired and wireless ones.
You'd want a RS-60E3 wired, or a RC-6 Wireless infrared.

There are lots of Chinese duplicates of these, some even work.


----------



## omar (May 31, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> What did you buy? Most remote controllers allow the half press function. There are a ton of wired and wireless ones.
> You'd want a RS-60E3 wired, or a RC-6 Wireless infrared.
> 
> There are lots of Chinese duplicates of these, some even work.


i just checked the spec of the wired remote - it says that a half way press should give the same effect
i might need to try again - but i can't see how i could have gone wrong!

wirelss one i got for just over £1 - http://bit.ly/178QjEZ - this doesn't mention about auto focus - i haven't ried this one yet though


----------



## msowsun (May 31, 2013)

The IR wireless remotes like the RC-6 will AF and then take a photo, but it is done all at once. There is no "half-press" .

Wired remotes, (or radio wireless remotes that plug into the remote shutter socket), will do a half-press just like the shutter button.


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 31, 2013)

I got a Vello Freewave from B&H for like 30 bucks, radio wireless, does half-press and a few other tricks, runs just fine.

Jim


----------



## rs (May 31, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hahnel-Giga-Pro-Wireless-Canon/dp/B00345XKV4/

Or get the genuine Canon wired remote

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00004WCID

Alternately, if you want the best results and don't want to buy an accessory, use your computer together with the bundled software and USB cable. That way you can do tethered live view shooting, with very accurate manual focus controlled from the computer, and you get to use the whole computer screen as a viewfinder.

All you need to do is install EOS utility (which was shipped with your 60D), plug in the USB cable, and go from there:

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/product/canon_software/eos_utility.do

Canon EOS remote live view function in DPP Digital Photo Professional


----------



## Hannes (May 31, 2013)

my yongnou rf-603s does remote shuttering with AF and can fire a flash off camera when I don't use them for remote shutter. These would be a good solution for only a little more than many wireless remotes


----------



## wickidwombat (May 31, 2013)

omar said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > What did you buy? Most remote controllers allow the half press function. There are a ton of wired and wireless ones.
> ...



if the AF point is not over an area of contrast it still wont focus this could be the issue if the selected AF point is say in the middle of a plain white wall nothing will happen


----------



## sandymandy (May 31, 2013)

Eh im using this one :

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001AMFF2U/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

it has half-press too.....


----------

